# Installation OpenCV



## blackswords (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous

J'aimerai arriver à compiler OpenCV sur mon iMac (Lion) et pouvoir l'utiliser par la suite avec Qt. Je sais qu'il existe une version précompilée mais c'est une version 1.x en 32 bits et non pas une version 2.x comme il existe maintenant et avec Qt qui est en 64 bits j'arrive à rien faire d'où mon souhait de compiler moi même OpenCV.

pour ce faire je suis allé dans le terminal et j'ai récupéré la dernière version et tenté de la compiler comme ça : 


```
svn co https://code.ros.org/svn/opencv/trunk/opencv
cd opencv
mkdir release
cd release
cmake -D CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local -D BUILD_PYTHON_SUPPORT=ON -D WITH_QT=ON ..
make -j8
```
et là ça plante à chaque fois à 38% avec comme erreur :


```
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libopencv_highgui.dylib
ld: library not found for -lSDLmain
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [lib/libopencv_highgui.2.3.2.dylib] Error 1
make[1]: *** [modules/highgui/CMakeFiles/opencv_highgui.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```
Ça commence à faire un moment que j'essaie désespérément de compiler OpenCV en vain c'est pour ça que je m'en remet à vous pour savoir si quelqu'un a une idée pour arriver à mes fins.

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Février 2012)

Visiblement il faut installer SDL http://www.libsdl.org/


----------



## tatouille (4 Février 2012)

*ld: library not found for -lSDLmain*


----------



## nadjibs (2 Mars 2012)

Si tu a pu installr opencv  sur Xcode merci de donner quelques explications , parce que moi j'y arrive pas


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Mars 2012)

nadjibs a dit:


> Si tu a pu installr opencv  sur Xcode merci de donner quelques explications , parce que moi j'y arrive pas



Installer OpenCV sur Xcode ça ne veut rien dire, normal que tu n'y arrives pas


----------



## tatouille (3 Mars 2012)

:love:


----------



## nadjibs (3 Mars 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Installer OpenCV sur Xcode ça ne veut rien dire, normal que tu n'y arrives pas



Peut étre une aide de t'a part m'aiderait beaucoup


----------

